
McAfee: Nearly All New Mobile Malware In Q3 Targeted At Android Phones - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/20/mcafee-nearly-all-new-mobile-malware-in-q3-targeted-at-android-phones-up-37-percent/
======
2muchcoffeeman
What matters is how much of this malware gets onto devices. If the vast
majority of Android users get their apps from the official store and Google
Can prune the malware effectively, it may not really be a problem.

